# Moving possessions



## redmoose (May 9, 2008)

Hi. I'm moving to BC in September and was wondering if anyone has any useful advice in regarding shipping stuffover there. We need to bring lots of clothes, books, toys etc but no furniture or vehicle. We don't have enough to fill a shipping container but too much for excess baggage or to send by mail.

All advice gratefully received - I'm really stuck on this. Thanks.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*Possessions*



redmoose said:


> Hi. I'm moving to BC in September and was wondering if anyone has any useful advice in regarding shipping stuffover there. We need to bring lots of clothes, books, toys etc but no furniture or vehicle. We don't have enough to fill a shipping container but too much for excess baggage or to send by mail.
> 
> All advice gratefully received - I'm really stuck on this. Thanks.


 When we migrated to Canada in the 60's , the goverment had a special programme for personal effects plus a special flight price . Cathey Pacific has a similar programme for one way flights of about 60 kg's , or at least did , worth a check into .
Colin


----------



## redmoose (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Colin. 

I have been looking at the airlines cargo services as that might be my best option. I'm more likely to have a couple of hundred kilos though so it might be too much for that - mostly books and stuff, not bulky but heavy.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably any sort of international cargo service ought to work ok (though by boat, it will take at least 6 or 8 weeks to sail via the Panama Canal... they haven't started using the Northwest Passage yet). 

But when you ask about cargo services, don't forget to ask if they can provide customs clearance as well. Admittedly it's an extra charge, but if you don't have a clearance agent, you'll have to get yourselves to the customs facility where your goods have landed, and you had better hope you have all the proper documents with you to clear your load. Using a clearance agent, they get all that from you up front and they deal with the bureaucracy. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, we just moved to England from Canada and we shipped our stuff on a vessel. It takes longer, but it is way less expensive then cargo flights... To give you an idea, we paid 5500$ for 300 cubic feet (I don't know the weight) but it was pretty heavy, mostly clothes and personnal belongings (no furniture). To bring our dog here, it cost us 3500$ on cargo (crate is 20 cubic feet) and the weight with the dog was 115 pounds... best thing to do is to get quotes from moving companies as it may vary widely from one to the other. Good luck


----------



## redmoose (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that folks. Guess I'll need to get on to some shipping companies.
Cbelanger82 - you must really love that dog!


----------

